# pig  - pigs or robots



## Gabrielcatalan

Such *pigs *or robots may also comprise several different sections or modules.
Such "*pigs*" or "robots" are often designed to be as small and lightweight as possible

Se trata de un dispositivo para introducir una tubería dentro de otra o cables dentro de una tubería.
También se pueden utilizar para otras operaciones dentro de la tubería.
Por tanto pig es sinónimo, o similar, a un robot.

¿Alguien me podría decir si en español se utiliza una palabra similar a robot que realice esta función?
Como traducción libre se me ocurre, guiador, guía, conductor.


----------



## Masood

¿Para qué sirve el sistema? ¿Estás hablando de dispositivos para transportar cosas de un sitio a otro, como esto? Que yo sepa, se llama _pig_ a estas tuberías.


----------



## Gabrielcatalan

Masood said:


> ¿Para qué sirve el sistema? ¿Estás hablando de dispositivos para transportar cosas de un sitio a otro, como esto? Que yo sepa, se llama _pig_ a estas tuberías.


No, no es la tubería en sí, es un dispositivo que se desplaza dentro de la tubería. Bien para llevar un cable desde un extremo a otro de la tubería o bien para hacer alguna operación dentro de la tubería.


----------



## Masood

Gabrielcatalan said:


> No, no es la tubería en sí, es un dispositivo que se desplaza dentro de la tubería. Bien para llevar un cable desde un extremo a otro de la tubería o bien para hacer alguna operación dentro de la tubería.


¿Como estos por ejemplo? 
Foam Pigs - Pipe Equipment Specialists Ltd
En este caso, son dispositivos para limpiar el interior de la tubería.
Have you got a photo of your "pigs"?


----------



## Gabrielcatalan

Masood said:


> ¿Como estos por ejemplo?
> Foam Pigs - Pipe Equipment Specialists Ltd
> En este caso, son dispositivos para limpiar el interior de la tubería.
> Have you got a photo of your "pigs"?


Bueno, creo que la idea es la misma, pero la función no. Pero la idea es moverse dentro de una tubería para hacer alguna función, reparación, meter un cable, u otra. Lo siento no tengo dibujos.


----------



## Pablo75

Hola @Gabrielcatalan 

Según un glosario de una reconocida empresa de la industria del petróleo:

pig = diablo / depurador

Ver: pig


----------



## Hakuna Matata

También en modo coloquial se usa la traducción literal y los llaman *chanchos*.
Aunque también se usa en la literatura técnica por lo visto: 
http://www.oilproduction.net/files/Limpieza_Canerias_Industria_Petroleo.pdf
Tipos de Chancos | PDF | Tubería (transporte de fluidos) | Revestimiento
https://www.iapg.org.ar/sectores/eventos/eventos/listados/Presentacionescalidad11/Corrosion.pdf

La verdad no queda muy elegante, pero por lo visto se usa.


----------



## Gabrielcatalan

Gracias a todos, pero creo que he expresado mal el udo del "pig", no es para limpiar, sino como una especie de robot para realizar operaciones. En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Gabrielcatalan

He encontrado esto:
El Arte de Pigging. Introducción. Qué es un Pig? Por Qué Motivos Correr un Pig en una Tubería? - PDF Free Download


----------



## Pablo75

Hakuna Matata said:


> También en modo coloquial se usa la traducción literal y los llaman *chanchos*.
> Aunque también se usa en la literatura técnica por lo visto


Sólo aclarar que la palabra *chancho* es propia de América. Probablemente en España no se use.




Gabrielcatalan said:


> Such *pigs *or robots may also comprise several different sections or modules.
> Such "*pigs*" or "robots" are often designed to be as small and lightweight as possible
> 
> Se trata de un dispositivo para introducir una tubería dentro de otra o cables dentro de una tubería.


El contexto proporcionado es escaso. Sin embargo, creo que no se trata de un dispositivo sino dos. 

Un pig es un dispositivo que actúa por efecto "tapón", es decir que se desplaza mediante la propia presión de flujo. Eso determina su forma (debe cerrar la sección para aprovechar la presión y generar la fuerza de avance) y sus capacidades (no podrá retroceder).

Un robot, en cambio, es un dispositivo que también puede recorrer el interior de la cañería pero en general tiene más libertad de formas y capacidades que un pig. Suele contar con un sistema de desplazamiento propio, que le permite desplazarse en avance, retroceso o detenerse.

Ejemplos: 
Un robot para el control de cañerías subterráneas | Argentina Investiga
CITYNET

En español se usan tanto pig como robot. Yo usaría ambas.


----------



## Gabrielcatalan

Pablo75 said:


> El contexto proporcionado es escaso. Sin embargo, creo que no se trata de un dispositivo sino dos.
> 
> ...


Lo sé, pero no tengo más.
Voy a utilizar pig


----------

